# FSK



## Pauna (23. November 2008)

Hiho Bufffed gemeinde ich wollte mal so euren meinungen zu dem zensieren von spielen hören denn ich habe mir letztens  Call of Duty WaW Gekauft und z.B. Wenn man jemanden mit einem messer trifft komtm da 1 tropfen blut oder wenn man jemanden mit einem Molotov Coktail trifft brennt er nicht was ich damit meine ist jedes kind weis dass wenn eine bombe einer artillerie jemanden trifft dass der net ohne einen kratzer stirbt oder wenn ich jemanden mit einem flammenwerfer grille dass der da einfach umkippt und net brennt aber was ich wohl am schlimmsten finde ist wohl ass der zombie mod rausgenommen wurde da es angeblich vieeeel zu brutal sei auf Tote zu schiessen O.o ich will jetzt net sagen ich will es sehen wie leute auseinanderfetzten oder zu sehen wie sie gequält werden aber ich will nur sagen was soll dass alles bringen dadurch "Verdummen" die kinder die dass spielen doch total und denken wenn ich feuer an den sessel halte passiert nix 


Ich finde also kurz gesagt es sollte eine version geben die nicht Zensiert ist und eine wo von mir aus man anstatt granaten blumen schmeisst.


1. Rechtschreibfehler sind bitte an Spam@spam.de zu schicken
2. nein ich bin kein Amokläufer
3.Ich weiss dass dass thema nix mit WoW zu tun hat also bitte keine Geflame


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Pauna schrieb:


> 3.Ich weiss dass dass thema nix mit WoW zu tun hat


Warum schreibst du es dann hier rein? dafür gibt es ein Gott & Die Welt forum.


----------



## Ocian (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> dafür gibt es ein Gott & Die Welt forum.



Dahin schieb ich es nun auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (23. November 2008)

Pauna schrieb:


> 3.Ich weiss dass dass thema nix mit WoW zu tun hat also bitte keine Geflame



wieso tust dus dann hier rein?^^

Edit : mist Razyl war schneller und Ocian auch mit dem verschieben ;P


----------



## Dracun (23. November 2008)

hmm dafür gibt es die möglichkeit sich en Uncut patch zu besorgen^^

mehr verrate ich hier net^^

gruß

Dracun


----------



## Falathrim (23. November 2008)

Zum Topic:

Warum das so ist?
Weil es so ist!

Wird sich auch nicht ändern bei der deutschen Politik, also macht der Thread keinen Sinn.


----------



## Sjul (23. November 2008)

tja selber schuld wenn du dir nicht gleich die uncut version geholt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (23. November 2008)

FSK? Sollte das Freiwillige Satzzeichenkontrolle bedeuten bin ich in deinem Fall sttrikt für eine Einführung. 

Zu deinem Thema. Angesichts deines letzten ... äh...Abschnitts, sollte drüber nachgedacht werden, ob manche Spiele nicht komplett vom Index genommen werden. Bei einer Aussage, die von "Verdummen" wegen mangelnder Gewaltdarstellung spricht, halte ichs dann mit Peter Lustig: Einfach abschalten, liebe Kinder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (23. November 2008)

Shizo. schrieb:


> wieso tust dus dann hier rein?^^
> 
> Edit : mist Razyl war schneller und Ocian auch mit dem verschieben ;P



du hast jetzt 10min gebraucht um das zu schreiben ?


----------



## Pauna (23. November 2008)

naja hab net in so kurzer zeit mit so viel mimimimimi und *Flame* gerechnet was ich meinte war dass die spiele dadurch unrealistisch werden


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Always Remember Kids: Do *NOT* buy German Gameversions! It makes little baby Jesus cry!


----------



## Aberon (23. November 2008)

Pauna schrieb:


> ...bringen dadurch "Verdummen" die kinder die dass spielen doch total und denken wenn ich feuer an den sessel halte passiert nix



Bei dir ist ein Denkfehler drin.
''Kinder'' dürften es gar nicht spielen und deswegen verstehe ich die Zensur auch nicht.
Keine Altersfreigabe heißt für mich, dass keine Kinder drankommen bzw. nicht drankommen sollten.
Und ich glaube Erwachsene kommen klar wenn man mal ein bisschen mehr Blut sieht und deswegen ist das rumgeschneide für mich Blödsinn.


----------



## Pauna (23. November 2008)

@Selor jo werde mir die Ego shooter nächstes mal in anderen ländern wie z.B. österreich kaufen



@Aberon dass ist genau dass was ich meinte ^^


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2008)

Für Uncut-Versionen gibts Österreich.

Edit: Ich weiß dass du editiert hast...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pauna (23. November 2008)

du aber auch hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (23. November 2008)

Deswegen bestell ich auch in Österreich. Wenn man auf der xbox zockt geht es nur mit deutschen spielern weil ganze spiel-modi entfernt wurden und man nicht mit amis zocken kann


----------



## Chraesi (23. November 2008)

Zunächst einmal muss ich dich korrigieren: die FSK ist für Filme zuständig, die USK ist für Spiele zuständig.

@Topic: Ist leider so, dass die Politiker immer alles auf die Killerspiele schieben. Kann man nichts dran ändern importieren und fertig. Zu dem Thema Zensur in Spielen, Filmen und so weiter gibt es auch ne interessante Seite mit Namen schnittberichte.com    Ist höchst aufschlussreich und definitiv einen Blick wert.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

also zu zensierten spielen kann ich net wirklich was sagen, da ich in der schweiz wohne und daher alles uncut habe^^

aber auf pro 7 zumbeispiel bekomm cih regelmässig schreikrämpfe wenn cih zum beispiel blade oder kill bill schaue. da fehlt n riesen teil der filme und die kann man wirklich nemmer ansehn.

rtl 2 is da beinahe noch schlimmer. ich sage nur ma dragonball gt-.-

oder auhc bei naruto fehlt n ordentlicher teil der serien.


----------



## Soramac (23. November 2008)

Es gibt eine website.. dort hat mein Bruder schon viele Spiele bestellt, ab 18 unzensiert, so wie Call of Duty 4 bestellt und noch weitere Spiele. Die Spiele kommen aus Österreich und er hat es sich nach Deutschland geliefert.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es gibt eine website.. dort hat mein Bruder schon viele Spiele bestellt, ab 18 unzensiert, so wie Call of Duty 4 bestellt und noch weitere Spiele. Die Spiele kommen aus Österreich und er hat es sich nach Deutschland geliefert.


http://www.gamesonly.at/


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gamesonly.at/


Jep, da bestell ich auch, geniale Seite! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jep, da bestell ich auch, geniale Seite!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur wie lange noch...
PEGI will ja durchsetzen das alle deutschsprachigen Länder nur noch die original dt. version bekommen und keine uncut versionen....


----------



## Squarg (23. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jep, da bestell ich auch, geniale Seite!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hab ich mir Gears of War bestellt, nachdems in Deutschland ja nicht erschienen ist.
Eins der ersten Spiele mit Unreal 3 Engine und bei uns kommts nich raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur wie lange noch...
> PEGI will ja durchsetzen das alle deutschsprachigen Länder nur noch die original dt. version bekommen und keine uncut versionen....



na also bei der schweiz werdn die sich die zähne ausbeissen

hab nie was davon gehört, das auch nur daran gedacht wurde was zu zensiern^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur wie lange noch...
> PEGI will ja durchsetzen das alle deutschsprachigen Länder nur noch die original dt. version bekommen und keine uncut versionen....



Die PEGI ist ein verein kleiner Frauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber danke für die Seite, werd beim nächsten mal nicht bei amazon bestellen (außer es ist ersichtlich die unzensierte version) sondern direkt da.


----------



## pampam (23. November 2008)

Also wenn ein Spiel schon ab 18 freigegeben ist, dann sollte etwas mehr passieren, wenn man einen Gegner töten als, dass
er umfällt und mit einem lächeln auf dem mit Blumen überhäuften Boden zu liegen. (mit Absicht "etwas" übertrieben)

Aber, wenn mans mal von der anderen Seite sieht: Oft kaufen auch die Eltern Spiele für ihre Kinder, weil diese sie nicht alleine bekommen.
(ich bin 16 und weiß, wovon ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Allerdings gibt es auch Eltern, die es übertreiben: Ein Freund hat Resident Evil 4 bekommen, als er 
noch 14 war.
Was ich damit eigendlich sagen will ist, dass man sowieso mindestens 2 Jahre früher an die Spiele kommt, als man eigendlich sollte,
wenn man es nur will.


----------



## Avyn (23. November 2008)

Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass extrem übertriebene Gewaltdarstellungen auf dem Index stehen, zensiert sind oder zumindest erst ab nem gewissen Alter erhältlich sind. Nicht weil ich denke, dass alle die sowas spielen zu Amokläufern werden, sondern einfach weil ich es für Überflüssig halte. Ein Kumpel hat mir letztens von einem Spiel berichtet was er sich neu geholt hat und hat mir freudestrahlend erzählt wie die Köpfe wegplatzen und wie das Blutspritzt wenn man auf Personen oder auf was auch immer schießt. Ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Genauso wenig versteh ich Leute die auf Splatterfilme stehen. Anders sehe ich das bei Horrorspielen oder -filmen. Da steckt wenigstens noch ein gewisser Adrenalinkick hinter.

Bevor das Geflame hier losgeht: Erklärt mir was euch an solchen Spielen reizt. Vielleicht kann ich es dann verstehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Natürlich ist es auch schwachsinn, wenn es total übertrieben ist und man wirklich nur noch Blut sieht... aber ich mein, wenn ich mit einem Raketenwerfer einen kleinen Roboter (Fallout 3) schieße und nur dessen Oberkörper zur Seite kippt, wenn seine Lebensleiste am ende ist und er sonst stehen bleibt ist das schon echt scheiße... da denkt man sich nur noch "Was bitte?"


----------



## pampam (23. November 2008)

Es muss ja nicht so übertrieben sein, allerdings ist Blut mehr, als eine Staubwolke (z.B. CoD1).
Ich hab auch nichts dagegen dass viele Inhalten rausgeschnitten werden, allerdings ist es schon mehr oder weniger lächerlich,
wie in Deutschland die Altersbeschränkungen sind.
Warum ist Need for Speed Most Wanted und Carbon ab 12 Jahren freigegeben? wegen der Polizei?
Wieso ist Tomb Raider Legend erst ab 16? und was macht Crysis schädlicher für 16 Jährige als es Tomb Raider Legend (angeblich) ist?
Ich hab auch keine Alpträume bekommen, obwohl ich um 12 Uhr Nachts in dem Raumschiff bei Crysis war xD

/EDIT: Ich will nicht sagen, dass Altersbeschränkungen schwachsinn sind, nur einfach (zumindest in Deutschland) übertrieben sind.
das beste Beispiel sind, finde ich, die oben genannten Need for Speed teile (Undercover ist auch ab 12 oder? naja zur "Brutalität" in 
diesem Spiel kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nur den Namen davon kenne).


----------



## Pauna (24. November 2008)

wenn ein spiel ab 18 ist sollte es schon unzensiert bleiben da es ja erwachsene zockn und ich glaube eltern haben genug schmalz und erkennen ob ihr/e sohn/Tochter für spiele ab 18 reif genug ist und nicht nachts im bett liegt und angst hat dass gleich ein nazi zombie reingesprungen kommt z.B. unreal tournament da zerfetzen die körper auch und es war ab 18 und alles war ok aber seit irgend son hirnie in amerika so nen amoklauf machte und nuuur weil er CSS aufm pc hatte sind spiele dran schuld also ehrlich man könnte auch sagen OMG er hat ein bett in seinem zimmer was ich damit meine jeder 3 jugendliche hat Css da finde ich es total übertrieben alles auf killerspiele zu schieben und sie so drastisch zu zensieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabak (24. November 2008)

Aus diesem Grund kauf ich mir die Uncut aus anderen ländern.. weil die sich langsam total anpissen mit sowas


----------



## Pauna (24. November 2008)

tjooo also ich habe mal den link von der seite angeklickt da steht aber imemr dass es so eine seite net gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. November 2008)

Pauna schrieb:


> tjooo also ich habe mal den link von der seite angeklickt da steht aber imemr dass es so eine seite net gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der link ist leider doppelt
markier und kopier mal den link und füg oben ein


----------



## Valinar (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur wie lange noch...
> PEGI will ja durchsetzen das alle deutschsprachigen Länder nur noch die original dt. version bekommen und keine uncut versionen....



Na das PEGI-System ist weit weniger streng als die deutsche USK.
Dann hat Deutschland ja nie das PEGI-System übernommen...deswegen stellt sich die frage was denn dann die "originale" dt.version ist.
Die von der USK oder von der PEGI?


----------



## Arben (24. November 2008)

Natürlich ist eine Zensur, welche dem Spielgefühl Abbruch tut nicht zu Begrüßen, allerdings halte ich das Abschiessen etweiger Gliedmaßen oder Verkohlen von Menschen für extrem unnötig. Es muss nicht geschnitten werden, aber es bereitet mir definitv keine Frude zu sehen, wie mein "Opfer" noch 10 Sekungen um sein Leben schreit, während es ohne Beine im Schützengraben umher kriecht. Das is nich realistisch, das is bisweilen pervers und ekelhaft. Wenn ihr Realität wollt geht aus eurer Tür, atmet tief durch und hofft niemals einen Krieg zu erleben, in dem euren Kameraden, Mitmenschen, Familien oder Freunden Arme abgesprengt werden oder diese brennend auf dem Boden rollen und elendig krepieren.

Sorry, aber wer darauf steht muss eben auf benachbarte EU Staaten zurückgreifen oder sein Spektrum des persönlichen Amusements etwas umarbeiten.


----------



## dalai (24. November 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht so übertrieben sein, allerdings ist Blut mehr, als eine Staubwolke (z.B. CoD1).
> Ich hab auch nichts dagegen dass viele Inhalten rausgeschnitten werden, allerdings ist es schon mehr oder weniger lächerlich,
> wie in Deutschland die Altersbeschränkungen sind.
> Warum ist Need for Speed Most Wanted und Carbon ab 12 Jahren freigegeben? wegen der Polizei?
> ...



Noch idiotischer: NHL 08 und NHL 09 ab 16 Jahren... Da fragt man sich ob Minderjährige überhaupt noch echtes Eishockey spielen dürfen. Wenn ich Gewalt im Eishockey sehen will, gehe ich einen richtigen Match sehen und spiele es nicht auf der Konsole.

Solange Deutschland Österreich hat, geht es doch alles gut mit PEGI etc. Hat wahrscheinlich niemand gemerkt, dass seit diesem Killerspielscheiss in Deutschland die Österreicher mehr Umsatz machen mit Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei bei manchen Spielen kann ich es schon verstehen, dass sie ab 18 sind. GTA IV z.B. klebt das Blut manchmal auf dem Bildschirm, sieht richtig toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

Als Beispiel hier mal Operation: Flashpoint, dort es ist realistisch genug, es spritzt kein Blut, wie auch, es bleibt an der Kleidung... d.h. lediglich die Kleidung wird rot, das reicht auch vollkommen aus... aber selbst das wird zensiert aber die Deutschen Behörden behandeln uns in dem Punkt sowieso wie kleine Kinder... Ja, natürlich Kinder müssen geschützt werden aber als Erwachsener Mensch habe ich das recht selbst zu entscheiden, welche Filme, welche Spiele ich mir zumuten kann und welche nicht... ohne das irgendwelche Alten Kerle entscheiden dürfen in welcher Form ich es bekommen darf... Als erwachsener Mensch habe ich das Recht dazu, Spiele und Filme in der Form zu sehen bzw. zu spielen wie sie gefilmt bzw. entwickelt wurden.
Anstatt alles zu zensieren und zu verstümmeln muss der Schutz für die Kinder besser gestaltet werden und die Eltern mehr in die Verantwortung gezogen werden... Zensur und Schutz bringen nichts, wenn blauäugige Eltern ihrem 12 Jährigen Sproß den Splatterfilm trotzdem kaufen, nur damit sie nicht genervt werden und ihn wieder mal für ein paar Stunden vor die Glotze parken können...


----------



## Arben (24. November 2008)

Was hat es mit erwachsen sein zu tun, Gewalt zu verherrlichen und sich an Schmerz und Leid zu ergötzen? Sorry, aber es geht hier bestimmt 50% der Leute nicht darum, sein Recht der Freiheit wahrzunehmen,  als mehr etwas gegen den "Ach so blöden Staat" zu sagen, der einen ja immer bevormundet etc. Wenns nicht passt könnt ihr auswandern, ab in ein Land wo die Gesetze lockerer sind. Wenn ihr Glück hab sind die Gesetze der Krankenversicherung und sonstigen Leistungen dann zwar auch schmaler, aber egal hauptsache das Blut in einem x-Beliebigen Computerspiel fliegt physikalisch korrekt durch die Gegend und ihr Erwachsenen könnt entscheiden wie ihr euch an Gewalt erfreut. Es heisst in der Killerspielediskussion immer, es gehe um das Gameplay, das Feeling wenn man im Team spielt, Taktiken entwickelt, gemeinsam zum Sieg kommt. Wenn man das hier so liest  kommt es einem vor, als ob es doch nur um die Freude an roher Gewalt ginge. Und das sag ich, als jemand der regelmäßig Counterstrike spielt und auch sonst genug gesehn und gespielt hat um das beurteilen zu können.

Macht euch lieber mal über wichtigere Sachen Gedanken.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

Es geht nicht um die Gewalt an sich, es geht um die Bevormundung die sich der Staat bzw. die entsprechenden Behörden sich herausnehmen!
Überall klappt es doch gut, warum also hier nicht? Warum haben unsere Politiker so eine Scheiß Angst davor uns wie Mündige Bürger zu behandeln? Warum gängelt man uns, wo es nur geht?
Man behandelt uns *nicht* wie mündige erwachsene Bürger, die selbstständig denken und entscheiden können, nein man behandelt uns wie Kleinkinder, denen man das denken abnehmen muss und "richtig" für sie entscheiden muss, weil sie selbst es nicht können...
Aber wenigstens können die Politiker sagen sie hätten etwas "für das Wohl und die Sicherheit der Gemeinschaft" getan, wenn sie wieder mal sinnfreie Zensuren veranlassen...


----------



## Arben (24. November 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass man das Spiel in Deutschland verboten hat. Es wurde lediglich extrem brutale Inhalte aus dem Spiel entfernt. Das ist natürlich ein gewisser Eingriff, aber letztendlich tut er dem Spielgefühl kaum einen Abbruch, es sei denn, es ginge in dem Spiel lediglich im das Zersprengen und Verbrennen von Menschen. Und man bekommt für fast jedes Spiel einen uncut Patch bzw Crack, man muss lediglich wissen wo. Und wenn man den Crack nicht findet/runterladen möchte gibt es noch genügend Alternativen um das Spiel zu importieren. 

Ich sehe mich durch die Zensur solcher Inhalte aber nicht im geringsten in meiner Freiheit eingegrenzt, denn es ist mir nicht bei Strafe verboten das Spiel, auch ungeschnitten,  zu besitzen. 

Natürlich muss letztendlich jeder selber wissen was er für Unterhaltung hält und auch der Staat sollte dort keiner Vorschriften machen. Aber leider sind solche Vorschriften nötig um das System am Laufen zu halten, denn es gibt auch Menschen die Kinderpornographie für unterhaltsam befinden. Jedoch gehe ich davon aus, dass mir Jeder hier zustimmt, das solche Dinge verboten sein müssen und zum Glück auch sind. Und so verhält es sich mit den Spielen nunmal auch. Also wer es gerne uncut möchte muss auf Ausweichmöglichkeiten im Internet zurückgreifen.


----------



## dalai (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Man behandelt uns *nicht* wie mündige erwachsene Bürger, die selbstständig denken und entscheiden können, nein man behandelt uns wie Kleinkinder, denen man das denken abnehmen muss und "richtig" für sie entscheiden muss, weil sie selbst es nicht können...
> Aber wenigstens können die Politiker sagen sie hätten etwas "für das Wohl und die Sicherheit der Gemeinschaft" getan, wenn sie wieder mal sinnfreie Zensuren veranlassen...



Wenn man uns wie "mündige erwachsene Bürger, die selbstständig denken und entscheiden können" behandeln würde, wären alle Gewaltspiele einfach ab 18.

Das man Gewaltspiele ab 16 oder 18 macht ist ja logisch, aber man sollte sie nicht wie in Deutschland zensieren, denn bei einem 18+ Spiel kann man eigentlich extrem brutale Szenen zulassen, denn schlussendlich entscheidet man ja selbst und nicht PEGI oder sonst was ob man ein Spiel spielt.


----------



## nalcarya (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Anstatt alles zu zensieren und zu verstümmeln muss der Schutz für die Kinder besser gestaltet werden und die Eltern mehr in die Verantwortung gezogen werden... Zensur und Schutz bringen nichts, wenn blauäugige Eltern ihrem 12 Jährigen Sproß den Splatterfilm trotzdem kaufen


QFT!

Genauso müsste viel stärker kontrolliert werden ob Verkäufer sich wirklich an Ausweiskontrolle und Verkaufsverbot an Minderjährige halten und wenn sie dies nicht tun sollten auch entsprechend Konsequenzen gezogen werden, genauso bei Eltern die ihren Minderjährigen Material ohne Jugendfreigabe zugänglich machen.

Das Problem bei der Sache ist imho: wie soll man das innerhalb von Familien kontrollieren, ohne stark in die Privatsphäre einzugreifen? :/

Zum Thema Ärger über zensierte Version: wurde ja schon gesagt, man muss sich nur ein bisschen umschauen, dann kommt man auch an eine legal erworbene, unzensierte Version wenn man sie unbedingt haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein auf englisch genutztes Steam z.B. hilft da auch weiter ;P


----------



## Pauna (25. November 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Was hat es mit erwachsen sein zu tun, Gewalt zu verherrlichen und sich an Schmerz und Leid zu ergötzen? Sorry, aber es geht hier bestimmt 50% der Leute nicht darum, sein Recht der Freiheit wahrzunehmen,  als mehr etwas gegen den "Ach so blöden Staat" zu sagen, der einen ja immer bevormundet etc. Wenns nicht passt könnt ihr auswandern, ab in ein Land wo die Gesetze lockerer sind. Wenn ihr Glück hab sind die Gesetze der Krankenversicherung und sonstigen Leistungen dann zwar auch schmaler, aber egal hauptsache das Blut in einem x-Beliebigen Computerspiel fliegt physikalisch korrekt durch die Gegend und ihr Erwachsenen könnt entscheiden wie ihr euch an Gewalt erfreut. Es heisst in der Killerspielediskussion immer, es gehe um das Gameplay, das Feeling wenn man im Team spielt, Taktiken entwickelt, gemeinsam zum Sieg kommt. Wenn man das hier so liest  kommt es einem vor, als ob es doch nur um die Freude an roher Gewalt ginge. Und das sag ich, als jemand der regelmäßig Counterstrike spielt und auch sonst genug gesehn und gespielt hat um das beurteilen zu können.
> 
> Macht euch lieber mal über wichtigere Sachen Gedanken.





Du redest ja schon wie die politiker denkste wirklich wir sitzen vor dem pc schiesen einem die beine weg zoomen dann noch extra ran um zu ehen wie im langsam dass blut raus fliest um ihm dann die kehle langsam durchzuschneiden? also ne so sind wior net aber es ist halt viel zu untertrieben ich würde mich net wundern wenn man in deutschland in ballernspielen mit farbkugeln schiessen würde schliesslich sind waffen und patronen tötungsgegenstände also wieso auch net dass zensieren was ich damit sagen will ist manches ist wirklich übertrieben wie dass mit dem flammenwerfer es würde dass spiel in dem sinne besser machen dass man nicht da steht und sich denkt O.o dass wars ich schiess mit einer bazooka auf ihn und er kippt um als hätt ich ihn geboxt


----------



## picollo0071 (25. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Für Uncut-Versionen gibts Österreich.
> 
> Edit: Ich weiß dass du editiert hast...
> 
> ...


CoD: WaW wurde in Österreich auch nur geschnitte verkauft. Das ist eines der wenigen Spiele, bei denen wir den selben schei** kassieren, wie die Deutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Arben (25. November 2008)

Pauna schrieb:


> Du redest ja schon wie die politiker denkste wirklich wir sitzen vor dem pc schiesen einem die beine weg zoomen dann noch extra ran um zu ehen wie im langsam dass blut raus fliest um ihm dann die kehle langsam durchzuschneiden? also ne so sind wior net aber es ist halt viel zu untertrieben ich würde mich net wundern wenn man in deutschland in ballernspielen mit farbkugeln schiessen würde schliesslich sind waffen und patronen tötungsgegenstände also wieso auch net dass zensieren was ich damit sagen will ist manches ist wirklich übertrieben wie dass mit dem flammenwerfer es würde dass spiel in dem sinne besser machen dass man nicht da steht und sich denkt O.o dass wars ich schiess mit einer bazooka auf ihn und er kippt um als hätt ich ihn geboxt




Ja ich glaube das ihr euch daran aufgeilt, sonst wäre euch das Fehlen von solchen Inhalten, zumindestens Spieltechnisch egal. Natürlich kann man sich dann beschweren, dass es nicht das Originalspiel ist, aber wenigstens habt ihr das Spiel. 

Aber wenn ihr richtig organisierten Jugendschutz wollt, bitte, nennt mir ein Konzept. Schreibt hier ein Konzept rein, welches eure Freiheit nicht im geringstens antastet und alle Jugendlichen schützt. Denkt über das Konzept nach. Arbeitet es aus. Und sorgt dafür, dass Niemand, wirklich Niemand, durch den Entwurf eingegrenzt wird. Schon garnicht in einer überwachungsstaatartigen Art wie es zur Zeit mit der Zensur der Fall ist. 

Und dein Text macht einfach immer noch den Anschein, als wäre die Gewalt der Inhalt des Spiels. Ich habe das Spiel selber noch nicht gespielt, da mich das Genre des zweiten Weltkriegs nicht mehr im geringsten interessiert, daher kann ich den Inhalt nicht beurteilen.


----------



## nalcarya (25. November 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sich dann beschweren, dass es nicht das Originalspiel ist


Genau das ist, zumindest für mich, der Grund sich darüber "aufzuregen". Aber da ich Medien generell gern in Originalsprache (sofern ich die beherrsche *hust*) konsumiere, kauf ich in den meisten Fällen einfach eine englische Version und brauch mir keine weiteren Gedanken über irgendeine Zensur zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was du noch ansprichst, habe ich ja auch schon gesagt: wie kontrollieren ohne zu überwachen? Darauf habe ich im Moment leider auch keine Antwort.

Höchstens aufklärende, pädagogische Maßnahmen und ein objektiver Umgang mit dem Thema Gewalt (in Computerspielen) könnte ich mir noch vorstellen. Aber ob sowas die Leute, die es betreffen würde oder denen es sowieso egal ist, dann beeinflussen oder überhaupt erst erreichen würde ist imho zu bezweifeln :/

Allerdings sollte wie gesagt zumindest an den öffentlichen Stellen, also dem Punkt wo entsprechende Medien verkauft werden, überprüft werden ob Verkäufer(innen)/Geschäfte sich an das Jugendschutzgesetz halten.
Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich etwas uninformiert bin... wird das im Moment überhaupt in irgendeiner Form offiziell überprüft (habe ich zumindest noch nie etwas von gesehen/gehört)? Gibt es eine Strafe für den Verkauf eines ab 18 PC-Spiels an einen Minderjährigen? Wenn ja, wie sieht diese aus und wenn es in beispielsweise einem MediaMarkt o.ä. passiert, bekommt dann der Kassierer/die Kassierin die Strafe ab oder gleich das ganze Geschäft?


----------



## pampam (25. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Genau das ist, zumindest für mich, der Grund sich darüber "aufzuregen". Aber da ich Medien generell gern in Originalsprache (sofern ich die beherrsche *hust*) konsumiere, kauf ich in den meisten Fällen einfach eine englische Version und brauch mir keine weiteren Gedanken über irgendeine Zensur zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So, wie ich es bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, verlieren die Kassierer/innen ihren Job. Und aus meiner Sicht halten die sich auch ziemlich gut daran. Ein Freund wurde vor ein paar Jahren mit 14 noch kontrolliert als er sich ein Spiel ab 12 kaufen wollte (er sah aber nicht gerade jung aus, also eigendlich eindeutig über 12). 

Falls du mit pädagogischen Maßnahmen z.B. das behandeln des Themas "Killerspiele" in der Schule meinst, dann gibt es das schon.
Mein alter Klassenlehrer war komplett gegen Killerspiele (er hat sogar mal ne Demonstration gegen ne Waffenfabrik geführt) und hat immer 
CS als Beispiel genommen. Allerdings ist die Klasse da (natürlich) nicht so auf seiner Seite, da bestimmt die Hälfte der Jugendlichen
Killerspiele spielt.


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> So, wie ich es bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, verlieren die Kassierer/innen ihren Job. Und aus meiner Sicht halten die sich auch ziemlich gut daran. Ein Freund wurde vor ein paar Jahren mit 14 noch kontrolliert als er sich ein Spiel ab 12 kaufen wollte (er sah aber nicht gerade jung aus, also eigendlich eindeutig über 12).
> 
> Falls du mit pädagogischen Maßnahmen z.B. das behandeln des Themas "Killerspiele" in der Schule meinst, dann gibt es das schon.
> Mein alter Klassenlehrer war komplett gegen Killerspiele (er hat sogar mal ne Demonstration gegen ne Waffenfabrik geführt) und hat immer
> ...


wow dann hat mein kumpel schon viele arbeitslos gemacht

er schaffte es mit 14 matrix, 300 und sonstiges zeug ab 16+ zu kaufen
nicht im internet sondern direkt bei einem verkäufer


----------



## pampam (25. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wow dann hat mein kumpel schon viele arbeitslos gemacht
> 
> er schaffte es mit 14 matrix, 300 und sonstiges zeug ab 16+ zu kaufen
> nicht im internet sondern direkt bei einem verkäufer



natürlich kommt es auch darauf an, ob der Verkäufe dabei erwischt wird...
wenn es niemand bemerkt und sich die Eltern deines Freundes nicht beschweren, dann bleibt es auch so.
Das heißt nicht, dass er viele arbeitslos gemacht hat. Und selbst, wenn es aufgefallen ist, dann hat
sich der Verkäufer selbst arbeitslos gemacht.


----------



## Chraesi (25. November 2008)

Ich finde es kommt bei den Spielen auf die Art der Zensur drauf an. Ich habe z.B. bei CoD 4 das Blut ausgestellt weil ich so was nicht brauche. So lange die Gegner realistisch und abhängig von Waffe, Trefferzone etc. um fallen reicht mir das. Aber an manchen Stellen nervt die Zensur nur noch. Wenn in Half Life 2 die Gegner verschwunden sind bevor sie den Boden berühren ist das völlig übertrieben. 

Zum Thema Jugendschutz: der Jugendschutz ist ausreichend. Man muss die Spiele nicht noch extra Zensieren, nein die Eltern sollten sich einfach mehr um das kümmern was ihre Kinder so zocken. Und Verkäufer sollten drauf achten an wen sie ihr Zeug verkaufen.


----------



## Pauna (25. November 2008)

Also ich bin selber 16 und spiele dass spiel ich renne aber immer noch net mit nem messer oder einer pistole in der schule herum habe auch bei einem kollegen die zombie mod gezockt undhabe auch keine alpträume also wenn sich ein kind durch sowas beeinflussen lässt dann sollten die eltern schon ein auge drauf werfen was ihr kind spielt und wenn jemand wie ich einfach gar net davon beeinflussen lässt und weiterhin sein leben lebt wie früher dann sollten es ihm die eltern erlauben (Also meine eltern vertrauen mir und erlauben es mir) deswegen sollte bei spielen ab 18 die zensur wegfallen


----------



## Mefisthor (26. November 2008)

Ist Left 4 Dead in Deutschland auch Zensiert ?

Ich wohne in Österreich aber habs mir per Steam geholt weils beim einzigen Geschäft der das hat hier in meinem Kaff ausverkauft war ^^

Sry wenn das vll schon jemand beantwortet oder gefragt hat, nach der halben Seite hatt ich keine lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## nalcarya (27. November 2008)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, mein Freund hat's auch über Steam gekauft und des ist unzensiert :x

Wobei ein Bekannter ovn uns, der sein Steam auch auf deutsch nutzt, eine zensierte Demoversion hatte... also lautet die Antwort mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit "Ja".


----------



## Pauna (29. November 2008)

na ich glaube jeder hat mal seine meinung gesagt und hat wohl auch nix mehr zu sagen


----------

